
UPS “Lost” This Guy’s Package, Then He Found It on EBay - dzhao
https://upvoted.com/2015/11/13/ups-lost-this-guys-package-then-he-found-it-on-ebay-being-auctioned-by-ups/
======
kbart
My friend, who worked at UPS support center once told me another anecdote.
Somebody of workers discovered a dead cat (presumably suffocated) inside a
parcel and, of course, everyone panicked as killing a costumer's beloved pet
would be disastrous PR move. Managers got a bright idea and went running
around local pet shelters to find a similar cat to replace the dead one. As
they succeeded, everyone relieved and were happy about themselves. Until the
next day, as an angry costumer called inquiring what the hell happened with
the body of his dead cat. It turned out, an owner went abroad when his pet
died back home and he asked relatives to send it's body for a burial.

Can't confirm validity of this story as it sounds like an urban myth, but it's
funny nonetheless.

------
Isamu
When the creek behind our office flooded, the lot in front of the loading dock
was under at least a foot of water, impossible to tell how deep because of the
muddy water.

The UPS truck pulled up, took one look and left without unloading.

The FedEx truck pulled up and backed into the dock without seemingly a
microsecond of hesitation.

------
a3n
My heart sinks any time I discover that my only shipping option is UPS.

FedEx experience is easy peasy.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
The UPS ground delivery guys are Teamsters. You got a problem with that? :-)

Fedex ground is independent contractors. I wonder if the guy in this classic
video was an independent, or if he was just seasonal?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIsfBBx0GOs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIsfBBx0GOs)

Summary: they're an oligopoly. They don't care, they don't have to.

~~~
a3n
And I feel a little guilty whenever I think about this, because I believe in
the right to union (or not), and I've read that the FedEx drivers don't get a
very good deal. But man, I just don't have the social justice energy to
withstand the poor UPS service, on the ground and on the web.

------
roflchoppa
i like USPS, but thats because that good ol flat rate, if it fits it ships.

